#  Krankheiten >   Leichter Druck unter dem rechten Rippenbogen >

## cvm

Hallo, 
ich habe seit einigen Tagen oder auch vielleicht 3 - 4 Wochen folgendes Problem: 
Ich habe ab und an, also nicht durchgehend einen leichten Druck unter oder am rechten Rippenbogen. Ich kann es nicht genau lokalisieren. Auch ist dies kein Schmerz sondern wirklich "nur" ein leichter Druck. Dieser verschwindet oft auch wieder komplett. Manchmal denke ich eher es wäre auf der Rippe, oder wirklich nur ganz knapp darunter.  
Nun habe ich gelesen dies könnte auf eine Leberkrankheit hinweisen. Meine Leberwerte waren im Juli 2010 nocht super. Letzter Ultraschall war vor ca. 1 Jahr oder etwas länger her. Da war auch nichts auffälliges. Meine Gallenblase habe ich seit ca. 5 oder 6 Jahren nicht mehr. Ich hatte Gallensteine (allerdings keine Koliken) 
Ich mache mir jetzt etwas Gedanken, da ich auch regelmäßig Alkohol trinke (also fast jeden Abend Wein) und ich auch zugenommen habe seit letztem Jahr. Also ich weiß es liegt einiges im argen bei mir momentan und mach mir nun gleich Gedanken es könnte etwas schlimmeres sein als eine Fettleber. Was schon schlimm genug ist.  Mache natürlich jetzt alles dafür dies wieder in den Griff zu bekommen. Ansonsten habe ich keine Symptome, vielleicht ein etwas helleren (gelblichen) Stuhl und öfters mal Blähungen.  
Kann dies auch schon eine Leberentzündung sein, oder gar noch etwas schlimmeres? Termin meim Hausarzt habe ich erst Ende Januar. 
Viele Grüße 
Jacky

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Jacky,
wie geht es dir inzwischen mit deinen Schmerzen? Ich kann dir auch nicht sagen, woher die kommen. Aber ich kann nicht verstehen, dass du erst Ende Januar einen Termin bei deinem Hausarzt hast. Wenn es für dich bedenklich ist, dann schau, dass du früher einen Termin bekommst, und wenn es bei diesem nicht geht, dann bei einem anderen, am besten gleich bei einem Internisten.

----------


## kathleen994

Hallo Jacky,
hast Du schon mal Probleme mit dem Rücken gehabt? Es könnte eine Interkostalneuralgie (Nervenschmerzen im Bereich der Zwischenrippennerven), da sind die Beschwerden so wie von Dir beschrieben. Einfach mal seitlich neben der Wirbelsäule am Rücken drücken wenn ein austrahlender Schmerz nach vorne entsteht könnte es sich um das Problem handeln. Aber ich würde es auf jeden Fall von einem Arzt abklären lassen. Schau mal auf Intercostalneuralgie da kannst zu darüber was nachlesen. 
Viele Grüße kathleen994

----------

